# How to make a 13x13x13 ball puzzle



## Tony Fisher (Oct 22, 2015)

Some of you may have seen my 13x13x13 Ball demo video and posts elsewhere. Well here is how I made it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! I would never have the patience to do sth like this :tu


----------



## Abo (Oct 22, 2015)

Just another amazing task, great job, can't wait for the next crazy project to come along!


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2015)

Job well done. 70 hours, wow. Over how many days was the 70 hours? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KaijunLin (Oct 22, 2015)

Great patience!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 22, 2015)

pjk said:


> Job well done. 70 hours, wow. Over how many days was the 70 hours? Thanks for sharing.


About two weeks.


----------



## stoic (Oct 22, 2015)

Just incredible!
How did you come up with your assembly guide? (I'm guessing that must have added an extra couple of hours)


----------



## illius (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you going to sell it? If so, for how much?


----------



## szalejot (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, that's incredible. So much dedication and patience.
Great job!


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 22, 2015)

Man, how much time have you spent making puzzles?


----------



## Berd (Oct 22, 2015)

Amazing work. I love the cover photo!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 22, 2015)

stoic said:


> Just incredible!
> How did you come up with your assembly guide? (I'm guessing that must have added an extra couple of hours)


Thanks. It was when I made my 13x13x13 cube assembly video. I was taking so long figuring out which parts go where 99% of the video would have been me doing nothing. Either that or make hundreds of cuts later.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 22, 2015)

after watching the video of how cubes are massproduced, I want to see how moyu does it lol


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 23, 2015)

I like how you put the stickers on in random little patterns. That's totally something I would do.


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2015)

I imagined you just put the cube in a rock tumbler.


----------

